# Dudas sobre Compensadores por Adelanto/Retraso de Fase.



## nataly (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola comunidad electrónica.

En esta ocasión solicito ayuda sobre el tema de compensadores, por favor es que no he entendido nada sobre este tema. 

Bueno lo poco que se de este tema es que si tengo una función de transferencia (s+a)/(s+b) y b>a es una compensación en adelanto (pasa altas) y si a>b el compensador esta en atraso (filtro pasa bajas).

Mi inquietud es que al insertar un compensador a cualquier función de trasferencia, como realizo el nuevo análisis y además, en cuanto a magnitud y fase que sucede con este nuevo sistema.

Bueno muchas gracias por cualquier colaboración.

nataly


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 4, 2006)

nataly, te recomiendo que te remitas al libro Ingeniería de Control Moderna de Katsuhiko Ogata, tercera edición. En el cual encontraras un capitulo llamado "Diseño de sistemas de control mediante el método del lugar geométrico de las raíces" en donde esta explicado con lujo de detalles el tema de compensadores, además te dan ejemplos para que los simules en el matlab.

Saludos.


----------



## nataly (Oct 4, 2006)

Muchas gracias, consultare el libro

att
nataly


----------

